# WIDE or NARROW Board Performance?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

wider board will be more stable and have better float in powder, narrower board will be lighter, easier to turn and generally throw around


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

you don't want your feet to align with the edges of the board, reasonable overhang is necessary for increased leverage and edge hold making edge transition and grip better.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> narrower board will be lighter


I highly doubt that anyone can tell the difference that 1/2 a pound makes when it's strapped to their feet. Hell, I get 1/2 a pound of snow on the top of my board while I'm standing in the lift line.

I also would debate that a narrower board can turn better or will be more maneuverable. If both riders stats are equal, but one's got bigger feet, that persons board will turn just as well as the person who has small feet given equal distribution front/back between the 2.

IE: Small feet person has 1/4 inch overhang front/back. Big feet person has 1/4 inch overhang front/back. Their boards will perform almost identically because they can put pressure on the edges in the same manor as the other person.

Sure - if you were racing or something, then you'd be able to tell a difference between a wide or narrow board (because comparing a directional downhill race board to a wide board is just stupid)...But until you're doing snowboard Super-G, who the fukk cares if you rock a wide or narrow board as long as it fits your feet.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I completely agree with Gnarly on this one... having been a big footed rider who has been on both regular waisted boards with risers and wide boards when they were straight planks like the FatBob and Ride Mountain boards in the mid 90's to todays wide boards. The wide boards today ride exactly the same as a regular waisted board if the riders feet create the same leverage on the edges as a smaller footed rider on a regular waisted board...

Now outside of the risers removing any type of board feel from the equation turning perfomance was significantly better with my big ass feet on a narrower board because I was able to apply more leverage onto the edges...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Guys - thats helpful. I just a bit concerned, I have the K2 believer 2008/09 161, its 253mm waist width, my boots are size 11(US)/ 29cm and I have an inch overhang all round, I don't like my rear foot too angled out so don't want to rotate my stance any more to lessen the overhang, Just concerned about toe/heel drag and losing edges in carves. Was considering switching to Nitro Team 162W (270mm) or Ride Antic 162W (263mm)


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Gareth said:


> Thanks Guys - thats helpful. I just a bit concerned, I have the K2 believer 2008/09 161, its 253mm waist width, my boots are size 11(US)/ 29cm and I have an inch overhang all round, I don't like my rear foot too angled out so don't want to rotate my stance any more to lessen the overhang, Just concerned about toe/heel drag and losing edges in carves. Was considering switching to Nitro Team 162W (270mm) or Ride Antic 162W (263mm)


An inch total (1/2 inch front and 1/2 inch back) or an inch front and an inch back? 1/2 inch overhang front/back is doable...If you're rocking an inch front/back, that is too much IMO and you will get drag when carving.

If you don't want to get a wider board, you could also check into something like a pair of Salomon F20/F22/F24 boots which make the boot footprint about 1 size smaller.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh dear - I am an inch overhang on the toes AND an inch on the heels! With the board flat on floor I can tip it to about a 70ish degree angle before toes touch the carpet - is that a reasonable test?? Or completely different on a snow clad slope? 

I did want the F22's - in fact owned a pair for about 2 weeks - but had to exchange them as they were a little uncomfortable on one foot, wrong shape not wrong size.

So if my board now is 253mm waist width with inch either side on the feet - how wide should I go? Boots are 29cm UK10.5 US11 - am looking at Nitro Team 162W (270mm) or Ride Antic 162W (263mm) Rode a K2 Select162w 268mm that I seemed comfortable on last year. Any opinions on boards, just want an all rounder thats ok for Piste, powder and able to let me start jumping a bit.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Gareth said:


> Oh dear - I am an inch overhang on the toes AND an inch on the heels! With the board flat on floor I can tip it to about a 70ish degree angle before toes touch the carpet - is that a reasonable test?? Or completely different on a snow clad slope?
> 
> I did want the F22's - in fact owned a pair for about 2 weeks - but had to exchange them as they were a little uncomfortable on one foot, wrong shape not wrong size.
> 
> So if my board now is 253mm waist width with inch either side on the feet - how wide should I go? Boots are 29cm UK10.5 US11 - am looking at Nitro Team 162W (270mm) or Ride Antic 162W (263mm) Rode a K2 Select162w 268mm that I seemed comfortable on last year. Any opinions on boards, just want an all rounder thats ok for Piste, powder and able to let me start jumping a bit.


An inch each side is a lot. I'd try to find a wider board if I were you. If you want to keep the same board, you could mess with your stance angles to see if that helps...Could also kick your stance out a bit wider which will also help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm already +21 / -15 angles - and I doubt widening the stance will make a great deal of difference - looks like new board!


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm 6,2" 205 lb's with size 11.5 Burton Rulers. Even though they have that footprint reduction tech, I ride a 164 Wide. A simple understanding of physics whould suggest that with a wider board, yes, you get more friction which should slow your speed. However, the difference in _Regular to Mid-Wide _or _Mid-Wide to Wide_, is really just a matter of approx. 4 - 8 mm's. A mm is very small, and the friction loss caused by the addition of a couple millimeters will be unnoticeable, especially compared to the friction loss created by your toes digging into the snow like an anchor. A wide board will also distribute your weight and give you more buoyancy allowing you to float better in Pow.


----------

